# [Résolu] Problème de clavier avec Wine

## krumpf

Bonjour, 

Comme tous les dimanches, j'ai fait ma màj @world. 

Parmi les paquets y avait notamment Wine (6.13 --> 6.15), et harfbuzz (qui a déclenché un rebuild de xf86-input-libinput).

Et depuis, les applis qui passent par Wine (que ce soit un jeu ou autre soft) ne reconnaissent plus la touche '<' 

Quand je l'utilise, elle n'est pas détectée comme < > mais comme * µ 

J'ai testé avec l'ancien Wine (6.13): même résultat. J'ai aussi essayé avec d'autres layouts fr: idem. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un a le même problème ?Last edited by krumpf on Thu Aug 19, 2021 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Quelle version de wine précisément ? wine-vanilla ou wine-staging ?

Est-ce que tu  arrives à reproduire avec notepad ? et notepad++ ?

As-tu essayé avec un nouveau préfixe wine ?

Ici avec wine-staging-6.15 (et les différents notepad ci-dessus) je n'arrive pas à reproduire ce problème.

----------

## krumpf

Alors, j'use de wine-vanilla

Je viens de recompiler la version 6.15, j'ai testé avec un préfixe tout beau tout propre, et toujours le même résultat.

```
WINEPREFIX=/home/krumpf/winetest wineboot

WINEPREFIX=/home/krumpf/winetest wine notepad

```

et quand j'appuie sur < ça me tape un * 

Infos sup.: Dans mes réglages clavier du bureau, j'ai 2 layouts listés: English US (en 1er) et Fr-Latin9 (en 2nd). Mettre en-US en 1er, c'est un petit truc que j'utilise depuis très longtemps uniquement pour Wine justement; car si je mets fr-latin9 en 1er, certaines touches françaises n'ont aucune réaction dans les jeux, par ex. '2/é' et '7/è' (et c'est bien pratique quand elles fonctionnent  :Very Happy:  )

Cette erreur ne se produit que dans les apps sous Wine, toutes les apps natives Linux n'ont aucun problème. Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui cause cela, surtout que tout fonctionnait parfaitement précédemment   :Confused: 

Je pensais que ça pouvait venir de harfbuzz ou libinput (qui ont été màj récemment), mais si je fais equery g =wine-vaniila-6.15 aucune de ces libraires n'est listée comme dépendance. 

J'ai aussi posté sur les forums winehq.com mais pas de solution.   :Neutral: 

----------

## netfab

Tu n'as jamais utilisé wine-staging ? Certains de ses patchs pourraient peut-être résoudre ton problème.

----------

## krumpf

Je viens de compiler wine-staging-6.15, re-test avec un nouveau préfixe, et toujours pas de touche '<' fonctionnelle :s

Edit: ayé ça marche.

J'ai modifié les réglages clavier sur le bureau, enlevé le layout en-US, et laissé seulement en fr-alt (j'étais en latin9) et tout refonctionne comme avant.

Mais je comprends toujours pas d'où ça vient.

----------

